# Am I a 4w5 or 4w3? (INTP)



## rubysplacehello (Oct 6, 2020)

I know what my MBTI type is - I'm pretty much textbook; I am pretty sure I'm a 4 core enneagram too. But recently I've been wondering if I have a 3 somewhere in my enneagram/tritype (I suspect it is my core wing) - what questions should I be asking myself? Does anyone have useful examples of 4w5 vs 4w3 thinking? 

Thank you!


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

An Overview of the Four and its Wings


An Overview of the Four (pg 106-107) In the artist of all kinds I think one can detect an inherent dilemma, which belongs to the co-existence of two trends, the urgent need to communicate andthe still more urgent need not to be found. (D.W. Winnicott, quoted in Anthony Storr, The Dynamics of...




www.personalitycafe.com







> [Of unhealthy 4w3s] However, to the degree that the Three-wing plays a part in the overall personality, there will be moments when they act like unhealthy Threes. People of this subtype can be hostile and malicious; their secret envy of others will be reinforced by the Three-wing's jealousy. Exploitativeness, opportunism, and duplicity may also be present, although these traits increase their shame and guilt if they should succumb to them.





> [Of unhealthy 4w5s] To the degree that the Five-wing plays a part in the overall personality, unhealthy fours of this subtype will also resist being helped by anyone, thus increasing their alienation from others.


I've pulled possibly the most easily recognizable traits of the unhealthy people. Perhaps you will find the link a good read. Aside from reading up on it, examining the behavior of other w5/w3 might be helpful as well, but you're likely already doing that.


----------



## rubysplacehello (Oct 6, 2020)

secondpassing said:


> An Overview of the Four and its Wings
> 
> 
> An Overview of the Four (pg 106-107) In the artist of all kinds I think one can detect an inherent dilemma, which belongs to the co-existence of two trends, the urgent need to communicate andthe still more urgent need not to be found. (D.W. Winnicott, quoted in Anthony Storr, The Dynamics of...
> ...


Thank you very much! I've determined I'm most likely a 4w5, and therefore wondering if a 3 is instead somewhere in my tritype.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

rubysplacehello said:


> Thank you very much! I've determined I'm most likely a 4w5, and therefore wondering if a 3 is instead somewhere in my tritype.


Why is that?


----------

